# what is your favorite type of smoked cheese?



## aanthony (Nov 27, 2013)

I've smoked montery jack, cheddar and gouda with varying degrees of success. Cheddar is a good base cheese, but gouda is my favorite. Montery jack didn't wow me, it was too bland to stand up to the smoke flavor. I'd like to try something new and I'm curious what cheeses you all recommend...


----------



## rdknb (Nov 27, 2013)

Cheddar for me


----------



## chef willie (Nov 27, 2013)

pepper jack for me


----------



## piaconis (Nov 27, 2013)

I get Guggisberg baby swiss out here and smoke it.  The last time I smoked it, people raved about it.  I'm not a big swiss fan, even I think it tastes excellent smoked.  You may want to consider Jarlsberg as well.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 27, 2013)

Chipole Pepperjack for me.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 27, 2013)

I have 2 favorites.

Sharp cheddar and mozz.


----------



## chuckles (Nov 27, 2013)

Apple smoked gouda, definitely.


----------



## link (Nov 27, 2013)

I have to agree with c farmer. those are my two favorites as well.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Nov 27, 2013)

I really like smoked American cheese... cream cheese is awesome...and I like Mozzerella when its whole milk...not part skim.

SOB


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 29, 2013)

My favorite cheese is a goat cheese from Spain called, "Nevat" that has almost a brie texture.

I love serving it with figs, (as shown from my plate here) and now wonder if I could smoke a whole wheel of that AND the figs too?

Or would it just be one runny and gooey mess??? Interesting thread! Happy Friday to all! Cheers! - Leah













Figmalion.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 29, 2013


----------

